# Pilot to MO



## hercboy (31 Dec 2010)

Hey all,

I have recently developed an interest to switch trades to a Medical Officer.  I know at least 1 person who has done this in the past.  I was wondering if anyone had any info on this.  I will be going to see the BPSO but again just curious if anyone new anything about the process of switching, how does this affect mandatory service, etc..  Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Good2Golf (31 Dec 2010)

Hercboy, I know one pilot and one nav who OT'd to MO, and I've heard of several others.  They both had initial discussions with the BPSO regarding application to MOTP.  That would be the best way to start out.  

Regards
G2G


----------



## medicineman (31 Dec 2010)

There is a CFAO regarding MMTP and an annual message that comes out for the competition.  I know and work with the odd pilot that OT'd to MO.  If you're already in, trained, etc, you'd go the MMTP route.

MM


----------



## ModlrMike (31 Dec 2010)

I know a couple of former pilots who are now MOs. No problem, see the BPSO and do the groundwork.


----------



## Pusser (31 Dec 2010)

Under MMTP, if you're a Captain now, you will keep your seniority and pay while you go to school until you qualify as an MD (when you switch to MO pay).  If you're a major or above, you will likely have to revert and this may affect your pay.  You will incur obligatory service to pay the CF back for subsidizing your education.


----------



## Strike (31 Dec 2010)

hercboy said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> I have recently developed an interest to switch trades to a Medical Officer.  I know at least 1 person who has done this in the past.  I was wondering if anyone had any info on this.  I will be going to see the BPSO but again just curious if anyone new anything about the process of switching, how does this affect mandatory service, etc..  Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks



I know of a couple former Tac Hel types who went MO.  They both went to Queens and one of them is now in Edmonton.  Let me know if you need names and I'll PM them to you.


----------



## Journeyman (31 Dec 2010)

medicineman said:
			
		

> I know and work with the odd pilot that OT'd to MO.


I know a few odd pilots.   ;D


----------

